
China’s Great Leap Backward - sndean
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/12/chinas-great-leap-backward/505817/?single_page=true
======
tw04
>But the absence of a political outlet for dissatisfaction is similar.

So... sort of the like the US?

------
ommunist
The article is a classy piece of shallow anticommunist propaganda. The
Atlantic was once always great reading, but over years its common sense and
erudition seems evaporated.

~~~
woodandsteel
It would be more helpful if you pointed out some specific points the author
got wrong.

Actually, the whole article is very accurate, as anyone who has been paying
attention to what has been happening in China recently could tell you. Take
for instance the governments increasing restrictions on internet freedom.

It's really sad. Xi Jinping is taking China down a path that is sure to turn
out quite bad in the long run.

~~~
ommunist
The very nature of the internet is control. Accusing China in increasing
control is like accusing the wind in blowing.

